# Zebra danios



## Alion25 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have 3 zebra danios in a small tank. I got them fairly recently. I have noticed that one danio in particular will disappear for a good 10 minutes. I then swear that I see the danio come out of the stream of my external filter perfectly alive. Does this make sense to anyone?
Thanks, Alion25


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

They are super fast swimmers so I am not exactly surprised. However they are a schooling fish and should be in a school of at least 5 and in a 10 gallon tank. What size tank do you have?


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 18, 2011)

My danios ended up in the filter often. They love to jump.


----------



## Alion25 (Mar 13, 2012)

jbrown5217 said:


> They are super fast swimmers so I am not exactly surprised. However they are a schooling fish and should be in a school of at least 5 and in a 10 gallon tank. What size tank do you have?


10 gallons


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would get at least 2 more and if you can 3 - 4 more


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 18, 2011)

10 gallons is small for danios. They really want to swim, fast, and the length of the tank should allow them to get going. You could fashion some kind of screen on the HOB spout that allows the water to flow, but is too small for a danio to get into.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am going to disagree that 10 gallons is small for danios, they are small fish and as long as you don't overcrowd the tank a 10 gallon is a great for danios.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 18, 2011)

It's not about size in gallons, more about length of tank. They are small, and will do fine in any tank, but I think their behavior requires more space.


----------

